# Using condenser mic for measurement?



## jtcedinburgh (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm new here, and looking to do some basic room measurement. I'd prefer not to have to purchase any additional kit, so I'm hoping I could use my SE2200A condenser mic - but would this be accurate enough?

I also have an original SE2200 and a Sure SM57 dynamic mic which I can use.

Or is it worth buying a measurement mic?

The rest of the measuring kit would be Macbook Pro and Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 USB audio module, which can support phantom powered mics along with line or mic level inputs.

john


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Mic is not ideal but would be useable for general placement tweaks or looking at the effects of treatments, make sure to defeat the low cut filter. You would get better results with a measurement mic though, best deals there now are the latest USB mics that come with a cal file, like the MiniDSP UMIK-1.

A bigger problem might be the audio interface, as Apple's Java runtime doesn't allow Java apps like REW to access the inputs of USB soundcards that support more than 2 input channels - the Focusrite looks like a 2-in device, so could work. If not, the onboard audio is more than up to the job of acoustic measurement, but you would need a mic preamp of course.


----------

